# Real



## mow (Mar 31, 2005)

By the same author of Slamdunk! _Inoue Takehiko_. This is a wonderful manga. Her Artwork has gotten insanily better and the story is both powerful and profound in its depth. As with the previous basketball theme in mind, this one has a twist. It deals with handicapped basketball. The story and characters are well designed and unique, its certainly climbing the ranks of my fav mangas of all time. You can find it right here.  Omanga has been EXCEPTIONALLY slow at its release, but they seem to be picking up. Give it a d/l and tell me what you think.


----------



## Headhyuuga (Mar 31, 2005)

I actually read this a few days ago, I wasnt familar with slamdunk prior to reading it, but it seems like an intresting story. When I first saw the Wchair it reminded me of Bones Justice when he was in a wheel chair. BTW Bones Justice was from Mutant League.


----------



## Codde (Mar 31, 2005)

I thought Inoue Takehiko was a male... at least according to ann 

Anyways I read REAL a few months ago, was simply awesome as most of Inoue Takehiko's works is(all I've read so far). Wasn't too into the concept of weelchair basketball manga but I gave it a try and well was hooked. I've read up to all of volume 3.


----------



## mpthread (Mar 31, 2005)

Damn you Moe getting me addicted to another series.  Read 1 Vol so far great stuff, as expected from the genius behind Vagabound


----------



## Crusifikz70 (Mar 31, 2005)

Where can i find this manga?


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2005)

=]


----------



## kane_x (Apr 1, 2005)

I like Real. Started reading it few months ago, while omanga was still  being dead, so I was really happy when they started realease new chapters. 
Though I'm not really into sport mangas but this one just kinda appeals to me. The art is good, the characters in it are great and the story in general is quite interesting. Can't wait to get new chapters.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 1, 2005)

^Read all that's out yesterday. Great story. Great pacing. Great chars (I wonder what Hisanobu will do next )


----------



## Atlas (inactive) (Apr 1, 2005)

Headhyuuga said:
			
		

> When I first saw the Wchair it reminded me of Bones Justice when he was in a wheel chair. BTW Bones Justice was from Mutant League.



bwahahaha, i remember that show (assuming thats what it was called). i think ill check out the manga just for mentioning this.


----------



## mow (Apr 6, 2005)

Dont you just love the artwork? It's probabily the best in all the mangas have read. I love the special coloured pages. Her colouring style is so soft and unique.


----------



## Codde (Apr 28, 2005)

I just saw the the raw of chapter 27 on the Young Jump issue thingy(which is a weekly manga) and well the chapter was 36 pages. I know the manga was on a break(as with Vagabond) and just came back in today's issue. Does he plan to keep REAL weekly? I do think it would be kind of hard, as Vagabond is now weekly(was bi-weekly before I believe)  and if REAL is weekly thne that makes 2 weely mangas...(both which are amazing). Just wondering what the release rate of REAL is since it appeared in a weekly magazine.

And I'm almost very sure that Inoue Takehiko is a male...


----------



## mow (Apr 28, 2005)

Im still trying to find out his/her gender 

I really dont know it's release dates. I only came upon the manga during Omanga's (extended) period of inactivity. But I do hope it become weekly, and that Omanga (or another group for that matter) will pick it up. It would be a real shame if such a superb title went unnoticed.


----------



## I ARE 1031 (Apr 29, 2005)

Inoue Takehiko is a man, trust me on this one. I told you this before moe. Hey does anybody know where I can download VAGABOND? I heard somebody mention it before so maybe somebody here actually knows.


----------



## Codde (Apr 29, 2005)

I ARE 1031 said:
			
		

> Inoue Takehiko is a man, trust me on this one. I told you this before moe. Hey does anybody know where I can download VAGABOND? I heard somebody mention it before so maybe somebody here actually knows.


Well before I was downloading it off a bot before it went down... ckmoney.net you can try to get it off an irc channel. Vagabond is awesome by the way...


----------



## Crowe (Apr 29, 2005)

Ah, great manga. I found it a few days ago on my harddrive and started reading it. I was soo in to my reading i forgot to study for my test and got an F on it :I

but now everything is gone, my harddrive went berserk. 40 gig Manga, 70-100 gig anime ://


----------



## mow (Apr 29, 2005)

pek said:
			
		

> Ah, great manga. I found it a few days ago on my harddrive and started reading it. I was soo in to my reading i forgot to study for my test and got an F on it :I



lol pek 


> but now everything is gone, my harddrive went berserk. 40 gig Manga, 70-100 gig anime ://



fak fak fak fak =/


----------



## starsun (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah I just started reading it, its kinda good!


----------



## Beatnik (Apr 29, 2005)

Slam Dunk is one of my favourite manga ever, so I will be checking this out at some point, just waiting for more volumes to come out and will pace myself steadily.


----------



## Codde (Apr 29, 2005)

Yeah. Waiting for more volumes to come out too... but Takihiko is off his break now. So things should be looking good.


----------



## Yakuza (Feb 14, 2007)

have you go nay links for download??? omanga isnt working for me...
it sound interesting...


----------



## Ishamael (inactive) (Feb 14, 2007)

whats wronge with manga traders

@siru: yeah i agree, but this manga isnt really based on action anyways

the manga sorta started slow but recently ive been hooked with all the plots


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2008)

INOUE NEEDS TO MAKE THIS SHIT MORE FREQUENT


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 24, 2008)

This manga wasn't meant to have "action" anyway. I think Inoue even said himself that he was going for a more realistic approach on basketball and the handicapped.

That said, this is one of the few mangas that had a lot of emotional impact on me. One of my favorites even though I've only read 5 volumes.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 24, 2008)

When the last release? A year ago? Dunno what happened to it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 24, 2008)

Fucking Viz picked it up. ._.


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 24, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Fucking Viz picked it up. ._.



Its such a pain for those who live in places where Viz doesn't release.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 25, 2008)

It really is, I plan to buy it once it comes out in my area.


----------



## Niabingi (Aug 20, 2008)

I was waiting for this there are very few groups who do seinen that'll pick up a licensed series. I just hope it'll come out faster than the usual illuminati projects and I'm not even going to start on Chibisuke's Over Drive status. Still, glad to have the start of volume 7 and I look forward to more. I say this gets the October manga of the month spot.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 20, 2008)

Holy shit, I haven't read any Real in about a year and a half. I think I'll just wait until it finishes since I don't want to end up rereading it over and over.


----------



## Lusankya (Aug 21, 2008)

Holy shit! Finally someone picked this up. Great job.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 21, 2008)

Niabingi said:


> I was waiting for this there are very few groups who do seinen that'll pick up a licensed series. I just hope it'll come out faster than the usual illuminati projects and I'm not even going to start on Chibisuke's Over Drive status. Still, glad to have the start of volume 7 and I look forward to more. I say this gets the October manga of the month spot.


It definitely has my vote. I've been voting REAL for a couple of months now. Didn't for next months MOTM though, since it's just me and a couple of others voting for REAL everytime. We really need more people to read this. I'm glad I recently started this. I don't have to reread everything.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 22, 2008)

Good manga usually find it hard to win against the popular manga. But either Slam Dunk or REAL should definitely become MotM sometime, even though Slam Dunk is more likely.

In other news, I bought the first volume of REAL this week.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got around to reading it, no idea why it took me so long since I've enjoyed all the other series I've read by Inoue and Pek recommended it to me ages back.

Anyway it's quite fantastic really, development of all the characters has been stunning, probably one of the most emotionally engaging series I've had the pleasure of reading.


----------



## Parallax (Sep 20, 2008)

I absolutely love this series and it's about time you picked it up.  I can't wait to check out vol.8 when it comes out later in the year.


----------



## KohZa (Sep 26, 2008)

i just started this and i must say i'm impressed with inoue


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 27, 2008)

I'm on volume four at the moment, and I can safely say that I love this.

When I read _Slam Dunk_, I was utterly addicted -- it was often hilarious, the feel of basketball games was wonderfully captured, and the characters were both diverse and (for the most part) interesting. The whole fiery hero/Byronic rival dynamic worked far better than in bloody _Naruto_. My only minor quibbles were that there was actually too _much_ action sometimes, and that the ending felt too abrupt/incomplete. Overall, however, it was one hell of a ride -- very enjoyable series.

_Real_, however...is just on a completely different level.

It feels like a much darker, richer and more fulfilling work. I saw promising glints of Inoue's skill with characters and drama in _Slam Dunk_, but it always felt somehow restrained or fleeting. In this series those glints become fully realised _gems_, completely unearthed. Character development really shines brilliantly. I also like the fact that action has taken a back-seat to the more important 'fleshing out' scenes between characters, or isolated emotional struggles. There's genuine pathos here. _Slam Dunk_ is like a deliciously simple burger -- _Real_ is a steak dinner. They both aim for very different goals, and they both succeed wonderfully. _Real_ just happens to hit the goals that interest me more.

Lovely stuff.


----------



## Midus (Sep 27, 2008)

You can definitely see how he went from Slam Dunk to Vagabond when you read this manga. Kind of bridges the gap in a way.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 27, 2008)

Unfortunatelly, I have only read up to chapter 38 but I gotta say, I'm completely hooked. I already knew some of Inoue's works before hand (Vagabond being one of the best mangas I have ever read) and I was expecting a good manga but damn, he surpassed my expectations.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 27, 2008)

Guess I'll check _Vagabond_ out too, hmm.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 27, 2008)

I am real glad you enjoyed it, Dream Brother and I always love to read your posts as you tend to put it so perfectly. 

I personally prefer Slam Dunk! over REAL; as you said they have two different goals. Slam Dunk! is a shounen series and it is aimed to appeal the younger audience and the older ones, I don't think many young people would enjoy reading REAL on their Shounen Jump. He did Slam Dunk! excellently and *last year *, 10 years since it ended, it was declared Japan's favorite manga...so popular that *many* young japanese kids started playing basketball.  Who dare say that they weren't affected by Sakuragi / Rukawa's hi5 at the end ?! 

REAL is not a basketball manga, well at least not so far, it is a slice of life but the slice chosen just happen to be the most rotten and shitty part of life. 

Inoue have his hands free on this manga as there is no final "destination" yet, there is no tournament to win, well there is but not one that could end the series at this point, no villain to kill ...so far we have only wounds that needs healing and few wounds heal fast so as said, he have more options with this manga than he did with Slam Dunk! .

REAL brought me to the brink of tears, few mangas have done so =x

Edit: Dream Brother: Vagabond is a also an incredibly good read, these three are all on my top 10 list but as said...different goals but he succeeds with Vagabond too.

Inoue Takehiko AND Naoki Urasawa mangas are all *must read* for any manga lover. Check out Naoki Urasawa's currently on going *Pluto *series. Discussion thread *here*


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 28, 2008)

> He did Slam Dunk! excellently and *last year *, 10 years since it ended, it was declared Japan's favorite manga...so popular that *many* young japanese kids started playing basketball.  Who dare say that they weren't affected by Sakuragi / Rukawa's hi5 at the end ?!



Haha, that was such a great scene.

I can definitely relate to those kids -- hell, I'm meeting with some friends for a basketball game soon purely because of that manga's influence upon me.



> REAL is not a basketball manga, well at least not so far, it is a slice of life but the slice chosen just happen to be the most rotten and shitty part of life.



As I was reading the series, a quote on fiction writing (from Vonnegut) flashed through my head:

_'Be a sadist. No matter how sweet and innocent your leading characters, make awful things happen to them?in order that the reader may see what they are made of.'_



> Edit: Dream Brother: Vagabond is a also an incredibly good read, these three are all on my top 10 list but as said...different goals but he succeeds with Vagabond too.



As soon as I catch up with _Real_, I'm gonna be checking this 'un out. Heard nothing but good things about it so far.



> Inoue Takehiko AND Naoki Urasawa mangas are all *must read* for any manga lover. Check out Naoki Urasawa's currently on going *Pluto *series. Discussion thread *here*



Urasawa is pure <3

_20th Century Boys_ is probably the greatest manga that I've ever read, and _Monster_ isn't far behind. 

I started _Pluto_ a while ago, and I remember being very interested in the concept/execution so far. Really need to catch up with the latest chapters.


----------



## mow (Sep 28, 2008)

haha, I just clicked this thread to pour love for REAL and Slam Dunk, and i find pekep and DB pouring love for it _and_ urasawa. <3 you both


----------



## halfhearted (Sep 28, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Guess I'll check _Vagabond_ out too, hmm.



I definitely third second this. While I'm a huge _Slam Dunk_ fan and a more recent _REAL _lover, I can't deny that _Vagabond _will always be my favorite out of Inoue's works (for rather subjective reasons).

There's a better than good possibility that it's because I began _Vagabond_ with a firm interest in sword fighting, while I didn't truly love basketball until after I'd gotten into _Slam Dunk_. But, added to that, many of the panel layouts and the later artwork found within _Vagabond_ are more artistically appealing to me, both in a tangible and an ephemeral sense. While the characters and their struggles hit me harder (although, possibly not as tragically as those found in _REAL_) due to how grave actions and consequences can be and just...the characters, in general, I guess. The personalities are attractive in a fashion that slightly differs from his other works in a way that increases my already overwhelming enjoyment of his manga.

Regardless of which series you end up liking best, there's little doubt that you will also find a great deal to love in the series should you try it out.



mister. pek said:


> I am real glad you enjoyed it, Dream Brother and I always love to read your posts as you tend to put it so perfectly.



I have to agree with pek on that last bit <3



> REAL brought me to the brink of tears, few mangas have done so =x


Out of curiosity, which parts or storylines are you finding the most emotional during the course of the manga? At the moment, I'm stuck somewhere in between the raw, psychological wounds that are being bared as Takahashi begins a new life with his father (and tries to reconcile the old one that was left behind when their family broke apart) and lingering on the mixture of lamentation and willpower that were found in Togawa's backstory.



Dream Brother said:


> As I was reading the series, a quote on fiction writing (from Vonnegut) flashed through my head:
> 
> _'Be a sadist. No matter how sweet and innocent your leading characters, make awful things happen to them?in order that the reader may see what they are made of.'_


I find that quote truly striking in conjunction with the character of Takahashi. 

Similar to a few of the personalities in his other manga, I think that, in spite of his situation, it's difficult to like Takahashi. In other words, I enjoy how Inoue sort of turns the mentioned idea on its head by having bad things happen to people who aren't wonderful or terrible; they are just people. And, it may take you the entirety of the story to decide whether you'd hypothetically want to hang out with them for a day as buddies, but you will still be able to find things to identify with on almost any given page combined with a sense of true sorrow regarding their circumstances.



> Urasawa is pure <3


Truer words were never spoken <3


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 29, 2008)

Finally caught up with the current chapter. 

I love it even more now.



> haha, I just clicked this thread to pour love for REAL and Slam Dunk, and i find pekep and DB pouring love for it and urasawa. <3 you both



I think you were the one that actually introduced me to Urasawa (your praise in the MD got me to check out _Monster_ out of sheer curiosity) so cheers matey.



> I definitely third second this. While I'm a huge Slam Dunk fan and a more recent REAL lover, I can't deny that Vagabond will always be my favorite out of Inoue's works (for rather subjective reasons).
> 
> There's a better than good possibility that it's because I began Vagabond with a firm interest in sword fighting, while I didn't truly love basketball until after I'd gotten into Slam Dunk. But, added to that, many of the panel layouts and the later artwork found within Vagabond are more artistically appealing to me, both in a tangible and an ephemeral sense. While the characters and their struggles hit me harder (although, possibly not as tragically as those found in REAL) due to how grave actions and consequences can be and just...the characters, in general, I guess. The personalities are attractive in a fashion that slightly differs from his other works in a way that increases my already overwhelming enjoyment of his manga.
> 
> Regardless of which series you end up liking best, there's little doubt that you will also find a great deal to love in the series should you try it out.



I'm gonna start it today/tomorrow, so I'll let you guys know what I think. Definitely an interesting concept for a manga series -- I remember reading _The Book of Five Rings_ and Eiji Yoshikawa's _Musashi_ novel back when I was in high school, so I'm looking forward to seeing what Inoue's take on the figure is like.



> I have to agree with pek on that last bit <3



Haha, thanks -- to both of you, that is. I always type out these big chunks of text, and I always end up feeling self-indulgent and silly when I post 'em...so the fact that they hold some sort of merit for anyone else is honestly awesome to hear.



> I find that quote truly striking in conjunction with the character of Takahashi.
> 
> Similar to a few of the personalities in his other manga, I think that, in spite of his situation, it's difficult to like Takahashi. In other words, I enjoy how Inoue sort of turns the mentioned idea on its head by having bad things happen to people who aren't wonderful or terrible; they are just people. And, it may take you the entirety of the story to decide whether you'd hypothetically want to hang out with them for a day as buddies, but you will still be able to find things to identify with on almost any given page combined with a sense of true sorrow regarding their circumstances.



Pretty much _exactly_ what I was thinking when I read the chapters. It's a credit to Inoue that he introduces a character that I utterly hate, and then later starts to really strip him to the bone and reveal the wounds there. It's not, of course, as crude as introducing a bastard and then suddenly making him all nice and sweet later -- that would feel artificial and patronising, which would cause it to automatically backfire. Instead, I still see how much of a punk Takahashi is, but I also begin to see _why_ this is the case, and how he's simply a human at the end of the day. That stinging sarcasm/casual malicious behaviour that once annoyed me so much now almost comes across as pitiable, as you see how it's all just a way of shielding his own vulnerability. It reminds me of Faye's advice in _Cowboy Bebop_: “You know the first rule of combat? Shoot them before they can shoot you.” 

One of the latest chapters (where he confronts his father about leaving home) nearly brought tears to my eyes, especially on the last page.

And hell, I haven't even gushed about the _other_ characters yet...

None of them are monsters or angels. Just humans. I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 30, 2008)

I've been reading this manga lately and I agree with all of you that is amazing, great art and well written but its just too depressing for me to keep reading.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2008)

TalikX said:


> I've been reading this manga lately and I agree with all of you that is amazing, great art and well written but its just too depressing for me to keep reading.



It can get _very_ bleak, definitely. 

But I never get too depressed while reading it, because I interpret the message behind the work as ultimately being one of _hope_. It's about confronting some of the darker, hurtful aspects of life and still fighting your way through them until you reach that small crack of light. It seems to be about inner strength in the face of despair; suffering as fuel for rebirth.

I also find that it helps me to avoid taking my legs for granted, which I've always done.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Sep 30, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I also find that it helps me to avoid taking my legs for granted, which I've always done.



My sentiments exactly. 

After seeing the kind of stuff they go through, it really makes me feel grateful that I have two perfectly functioning legs. 

But yeah, REAL is one of the few mangas to send a few chills down my spine (not because I was scared or anything but some of the things just connected with me). 

I just found it spectacular how Inoue portrayed each character's struggles. I especially liked what Nomiya was going through. I can't even imagine how I would feel if I caused someone else to become crippled because of my stupidity.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> I especially liked what Nomiya was going through. I can't even imagine how I would feel if I caused someone else to become crippled because of my stupidity.



Yeah, I like that touch too.

Speaking of that, I'm interested to see how that girl develops as the series progresses -- and, of course, how her odd relationship with Nomiya matures.


----------



## Garfield (Oct 31, 2008)

I just started reading this

Shitiing in the school gate naked.....

I shivered all over.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2008)

Poor guy just can't catch a break.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 7, 2008)

That's a general poor guy statement I believe.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 9, 2008)

I guess next time I'll write an elegy for him...

To be serious though, I'm wondering how he's going to develop now. I actually did think this job deal would be a stable part of the story for a while, at least.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 12, 2008)

It is up to Ch 43 now. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew that they could not win but it is hurts to see them reach so close and now Togawa have to go over to the Dreams ;__; . It would probably mean that Tigers would have to split up unless the new guy can take on Togawa's role.





CX said:


> I just started reading this
> 
> Shitiing in the school gate naked.....
> 
> I shivered all over.


I'm not really bothered if you drop this series because of this small scene, basically one page. I guess Inoue would want to weed out the true fans and with that scene kill off any lame people reading this.


----------



## Garfield (Nov 12, 2008)

Not liking watching people defecate is lame I guess. Why would I turn away from the series for one frame though.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 19, 2009)

ah that's cool

i was planning on re-reading this anyways 

does anybody know how many chapters have been released in Japan?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 22, 2009)

Mangahelpers has raws up to chapter 55 so I would expect volume 10 to come out in a few months as well.


----------



## zuul (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm gonna join.

I love this manga to death. But how could it be not the case since Inoue is the best of the best. pek

I'm particularly fond of his realistic drawings and the fact no one looks the same (even the females who in the majority of manga suffer massivel from general cuteness and have all the same design with just a different haircut).


----------



## NastyNas (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont get this was rereading it again and always wanted to ask how the hell can Togawa drive when his legs are dead


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2009)

Dropping in to say that I still love and miss this series.

(Kinda pisses me off that some of my favourite manga -- this, along with _Blade of the Immortal_ -- releases at a snail pace, and utter trash like _Bleach_ and _Naruto_ come out at the speed of light. Meh. Just grateful that I get to read it in the first place, I guess.)


----------



## The Imp (Feb 2, 2010)

awesome 

i can't wait to read it


----------



## Inugami (Feb 2, 2010)

god...really that was a girl ?


----------



## The Imp (Feb 2, 2010)

haha that page was gold

it's good to see takahashi has finally found his goal

shiratori is cool


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 2, 2010)

Lovely, as usual <3 Just wish there was more. *Getting greedy for another fix*


----------



## Inugami (Feb 3, 2010)

^hell yeah Nomiya's chapters are da best I would love if the series focus more on him.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 6, 2010)

The last page was my favorite of the volume.

Can't wait for Takahashi to really focus on basketball again. On that note though, we haven't seen much of Togawa recently, so I hope he gets some more focus in the next volume.

Inoue put more humour into this volume aswell, rather than the typical emotional rollercoster he usually does. It was refreshing, just to have something like that once in a while.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 6, 2010)

Agreed, the humour was cool. I was smirking when Nomiya was sitting at the bar stalking that coach and actually writing down everything he was saying. He's a character that has really grown on me over time -- at first I was like 'meh', but he really does win you over. My favourite is still Takahashi, though -- I'm glad he's receiving so much focus and deserved attention.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2010)

i just read the manga in last few days and WOW! after reading Slam Dunk and Vagabond i have to say that Inoue Takehiko is really one of the (if not THE) best author and artist i've ever seen.
i haven't read much mangas yet but his are always like a drug for me, can't stop reading them 

can you guys give me some info on the release status?! are they waiting for scans or a new volume to come out? guess he will finish vagabond first to give Real his all


----------



## The Imp (Mar 29, 2010)

Inoue said on his website that he's planning to work on REAL every even numbered month this year.


----------



## Kenshi (Sep 1, 2010)

Just bumping this tread to say that this is the best manga ever made


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2010)

one of the best... up there with vagabond and slam dunk


----------



## Kenshi (Sep 2, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> one of the best... up there with vagabond and slam dunk



For me this is so much better... its REAL!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 2, 2010)

I miss this manga quite badly.


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, Real has a thread here?

updates please


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 2, 2010)

Just read through chapter 1 a minute ago. Such a good read, Inoue really is on another level than other mangakas. 

I first heard about this when going through the finale of Slam Dunk, so when _that moment happened_, I thought holy shit, this is gonna be the sequel. My dillusion was reinforced by how much the first wheelchair dude reminded me of _him._ _That's not him right?_

EDIT: Finished chapter 2: Kuya's cool, ya. 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Imp (Sep 3, 2010)

It only gets better.


----------



## Kenshi (Sep 3, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> It only gets better.




Much Much Much better!

A roller-coaster of emotions!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Sep 5, 2010)

Don't know what to say. I mean, you guys weren't kiddding, sure, cause damn, it really does get better. The highs are high and fun, but the lows, holy shit the lows - This scene in particular was just brutal. I fucking hated the guy, and still . . . holy shit. 



Inoue is incredible. After I catch up here, I'll definitely check out Vagabond. And then, maybe even his galactic basketball manga. 

Right now, I'm going through Kuya's backstory


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 5, 2010)

What site you guys reading it from?


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 6, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Don't know what to say. I mean, you guys weren't kiddding, sure, cause damn, it really does get better. The highs are high and fun, but the lows, holy shit the lows - This scene in particular was just brutal. I fucking hated the guy, and still . . . holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hehe i know what you mean 
inoue is really a genius!


----------



## NastyNas (Sep 10, 2010)

Reread the whole series. Its just its just too good.


----------



## αshɘs (Dec 18, 2010)

*finally found the thread*

Caught up with this yesterday. Loving this series, it's such an emotional rollercoster....

I found vol 9 to be really refreshing. It had some really funny scenes like Nomiya making notes in the bar; or Hara-sensei () plus Nomiya finally isn't lost, but has a firm goal and looks dedicated; the Takahashi-Hanasaki-Shiratori; trio and last but not least the ending scene of the volume....I was so waiting for it. Hoping Takahashi goes really upward now.

Also, for those who don't visit the Vagabond thread: Inoue finished vol 10.


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Dec 28, 2010)

Can anyone upload volume 10, apparently Illuminati-Manga released it days ago.


----------



## Han Solo (Dec 28, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Don't know what to say. I mean, you guys weren't kiddding, sure, cause damn, it really does get better. The highs are high and fun, but the lows, holy shit the lows - This scene in particular was just brutal. I fucking hated the guy, and still . . . holy shit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Inoue is one of the very few mangaka who can elicit an emoitional response from me. Manga, as a medium, doesn't tend to be able to do that for me in the general sense, so there are very few mangaka who can make me feel something.



αshɘs said:


> Also, for those who don't visit the Vagabond thread: Inoue finished vol 10.



Hell yes. I've been waiting for this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2010)

Okay a great reason for me to start from the beginning again. Damn you 1 volume a year releases


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 30, 2010)

WOOOOOOoooooT, I found Volume 10 



Han Solo said:


> Inoue is one of the very few mangaka who can elicit an emoitional response from me. Manga, as a medium, doesn't tend to be able to do that for me in the general sense, so there are very few mangaka who can make me feel something.



No doubt. Most mangas I've read are fun and all, but he's probably only one of the few (along with Inio Asano) that I've come across that have really had something to say and can convey those feelings strongly. His work has substance, and you can tell he tries to put his soul into every panel. 

I remember him saying something along the lines that he liked going through his stories without having everything all planned out - with Vagabond, he's neared the point where the story is concrete. He is like a dolphin traveling down a wide river, leaping in and out of the water, being able to move freely through, with and against the current at his own pace. But before him now is a dam, solid and unmoving, one that says this is what happens, this is how it ends. Its funneling him through, and those enclosed limitations grind up who he is. He doesn't just want to break through it or jump over the dam, he needs to. 

With Real, he's still a dolphin, but instead of traversing a river, he's in an ocean. He peaks above the surface and in all directions, he sees infinite water, chopping and waving, being moved by deep, unseen currents. And because of that limitlessness, he is able to explore and swim freely through as he wills it.


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 30, 2010)

hey!

I'm about to buy some volumes. Can someone tell me if the viz version is well translated?

thanks! 

EDIT: Never mind I've just ordered the first 2 volumes. I can give some feedback on them if you guys want me to.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 30, 2010)

Vol 10 was so good.

I'm really hoping Nomiya will suceed.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 5, 2011)

Alright, here's an mf link


Enjoy!


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks Ashes 
I still have to read volume 10, shame on me


----------



## NastyNas (Jan 5, 2011)

I know now that i really do Love Basketball its just not a sport to me anymore. Its love. Lol


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 21, 2011)

Something cool Inoue's doing 

From Halycon Realms



> Renowned manga artist Inoue Takehiko ( Slam Dunk, Vagabond ) is doing his part in support of the quake rescue efforts, churning out a series of inspirational ?smile? sketches to cheer the country on in these trying times. . .
> 
> The words appearing on the basketball jerseys, which normally would have been the player?s name, are actually names of prefectures in Japan, many of which were badly hit by the earthquake and tsunami, notably Miyagi, Fukushima and Iwate.





*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Takamura Bear (Aug 25, 2011)

Sorry for bumping this thread, but oh my good, is this an amazing manga or what? Real is way, WAY fucking better than I could have ever imagined. I've collected 9 volume so far and Viz are releasing volume 10 this November.

Just wondering, though, does Inoue release chapters regulary or does he focus on releasing volumes on a per-year basis instead? I don't see a consistent release schedule for chapters anywhere, so I assume it's the latter?

From someone who has gone through some tough shit in the past, the emotional torture the characters go through is something I can relate to, and it makes reading it more enjoyable for me personally.

It's one the most emotionally heart-wrenching manga I've read, yet it fills me with a sense of emotinal warmth I don't think I've ever experienced from other mangas in the past. Seeing the characters struggle with serious life issues and fight it is both captivating and inspiring.

Tis an incredible manga. I would go as far to say it's Inoue's finest work. How much talent does this man possess?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread, but oh my good, is this an amazing manga or what? Real is way, WAY fucking better than I could have ever imagined. I've collected 9 volume so far and Viz are releasing volume 10 this November.
> 
> Just wondering, though, does Inoue release chapters regulary or does he focus on releasing volumes on a per-year basis instead? I don't see a consistent release schedule for chapters anywhere, so I assume it's the latter?
> 
> ...



Awesome to see another fan of this series. Waiting for new chapters to come out is a difficult process, but it's always worth it. (I agree about it being Inoue's finest work.) Wonderful Manga -- easily one of the best I've ever read.


----------



## αshɘs (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn, here I thought there were news about vol 11 :/ But nice to see another fan on board. This manga needs more love.

About the releases; apparently this is running in a weekly magazine, but it's probably the way you said, 1 volume/year. It's been running since 2001 after all. I hope Inoue regains his motivation and vigor soon.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 27, 2011)

I really enjoyed Slam Dunk, same thing for Real.I read his official blog and the latest news for this serie dated from june.It seems that he was behind schedule and could'nt draw anything 
(In japanese)was akin to this.


----------



## dream (Aug 27, 2011)

Shikusho said:


> I really enjoyed Slam Dunk, same thing for Real.I read his official blog and the latest news for this serie dated from june.It seems that he was behind schedule and could'nt draw anything
> (In japanese)was akin to this.





That's disheartening.


----------



## Lasker (Oct 15, 2011)

I 've found this:



> リアル 11 (ヤングジャンプコミックス) [コミック]  _Real 11 (YOUNG JUMP) [comic]_
> (...)
> 発売日(_Release date_)： 2011/11/11


Real 11 will be realeased in Japan the 11th of November according to amazon.jp (tome 11 the 11/11/11 ). It's soon, few weeks, but I don't know when we will be able to read it in English.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 15, 2011)

^ OH YES! LET IT BE TRUE PLEASE


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 15, 2011)

Lookin through his site, it looks like the 66th chap was the last one to be released - and given that we usually have 5-6 chapters per volume, that should be enough for 11. 

So yeah, awesome. (his writing of the dates is weird though)


----------



## Punpun (Oct 16, 2011)

First Punpun then Real. This will be a good month.


----------



## Lasker (Oct 25, 2011)

So, it's confirmed and there is a small picture of the cover.
Mitsume Yazura




			
				Fenix Down said:
			
		

> his writing of the dates is weird though


Sorry, how should I write them then ?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 25, 2011)

Lasker said:


> So, it's confirmed and there is a small picture of the cover.
> Mitsume Yazura
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yozora (Feb 10, 2012)

v11 is out.

haven't read it still downloading....


----------



## Narutossss (Feb 11, 2012)

FINALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 Waited more than a year for this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 11, 2012)

Damnit - so anxious reading this. Go for it Nomiya!


*Spoiler*: __ 





man, Inoue's the fucking best, man 
That last chapter . . . I'm beaming, man


----------



## Zabuza (Feb 12, 2012)

I decided to give it a try after being recommended to read this manga and all I got to say is that this is simply brilliant work.
I'm loving this.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 12, 2012)

Always great to read more of this manga. Inoue <3


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2012)

Neat. Downloading it now.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2012)

looks like its time for me to catch up


----------



## Zabuza (Mar 19, 2012)

Has there been any updates lately?
The place I read the manga removed it and I can't read it now, so I have no idea if there have been any new chapters released or not.


----------



## The Imp (Mar 19, 2012)

Volume 11 was scanned in February. You're likely gonna have to wait till next year for the next update.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 19, 2012)

Is it me or the art was very sketchy this volume?


----------



## insi_tv (May 17, 2012)

just had the time to read volume 11 and i dont know what to say.... WOW!
really caught me again and i want to reread all previous chapters. this manga is so awesome 

(sorry for bumping the thread)


----------



## Zabuza (May 17, 2012)

Grr i was hoping to find new chapters when I saw the thread up.

GRRR


----------



## insi_tv (May 18, 2012)

i am sorry


----------



## Owl (May 18, 2012)

I read the first couple of volumes but Barnes and Noble stopped selling them.


----------



## アストロ (May 18, 2012)

So out all the basketball manga (and anime adaptions there is) would you say REAL is up there on the top? Because I'm reading 'Kuroko no basket' right now, and it's a decent story. But I'm intrigued by the plot / story of this manga + this is the guy who made 'Slam Dunk'. So I'm debating whether to drop 'Kuroko no basket' just so I can read this for a better story. (btw was buzzer beater good as well?)


----------



## insi_tv (May 18, 2012)

i dont know kuroko no basket, cant say if Real is better because of that.

but i can say this: Real is as good (maybe better) than Slam Dunk. but in it's own way. it shares some themes (basketball of course the big obvious one) but goes much more into human despair and angst.


----------



## αshɘs (May 18, 2012)

Zabuza said:


> Grr i was hoping to find new chapters when I saw the thread up.
> 
> GRRR



well, don't expect volume 12 scans to be released till January.



Lupin III said:


> So out all the basketball manga (and anime adaptions there is) would you say REAL is up there on the top? Because I'm reading 'Kuroko no basket' right now, and it's a decent story. But I'm intrigued by the plot / story of this manga + this is the guy who made 'Slam Dunk'. So I'm debating whether to drop 'Kuroko no basket' just so I can read this for a better story. (btw was buzzer beater good as well?)



REAL isn't really a basketball manga, it's a drama, but there are a couple of matches though. Slam Dunk is more fun, it's more sport heavy, but REAL is more devastating, though the last couple of volumes had a more positive feeling to it. I prefer this to Slam Dunk.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 18, 2012)

Inoue's the best, so you should read all of his stuff. 

But as the others have said, it's not Slam Dunk. It's like . . . Slam Dunk is a Hollywood sports movie romanticizing hard work, while Real is like a gritty documentary about healing through sports. 

REAL epitomizes that Kurt Vonnegut saying on writing: 

_"Be a sadist. No matter how sweet and innocent your leading characters, make awful things happen to them ? in order that the reader may see what they?re made of."_

Horrible things happen to these people. How they get through these dark times is what its all about. Basketball is a big part of that.


----------



## Lasker (Nov 19, 2012)

Real 12 will be released in Japan in 3 days: Link removed
More information (characters, pictures) here, however it's in Japanese 
The cover:


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 19, 2012)

Lasker said:


> Real 12 will be released in Japan in 3 days: Link removed
> More information (characters, pictures) here, however it's in Japanese
> The cover:



i just came


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Nov 19, 2012)

That cover! Inoue is the best. Can't wait.


----------



## Zabuza (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh my god, can't wait for this.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 30, 2013)

Volume 12 by Illuminati Manga scans is finally translated and up on Batoto


----------



## αshɘs (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up man

Link removed

yay!


----------



## insi_tv (May 31, 2013)

thank you so much


----------



## Shiroyasha (Jul 23, 2013)

Just caught up to this. Amazing manga, really.

I very much look forward to future chapters and reading Vagabond.


----------



## Lasker (Apr 22, 2014)

The 13th volume has been translated ! 
Link removed


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 23, 2014)

Lasker said:


> The 13th volume has been translated !
> Link removed



Thank you!!!

When your tears themselves have beards and hairy chests - that's when you know you've shed MANLY TEARS. 
Many were shed for 13. Many were shed. :33


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh, almost missed that! Thanks.


----------



## Lasker (May 8, 2014)

I've just seen that. That's a huge surprise  But I don't know, I like the whole volume yearly release. I think I will _try_ to wait for the 14th tome. And I wonder how illuminati manga will react. By the way, since there are 6 chapters per tome, is Real a bimonthly manga ? Or does it have irregular releases? Pretty sure I would prefer to wait a year for 6 chapters rather than 2 months for one chapter.


----------



## αshɘs (Jan 18, 2016)

Just checked what's up and turns out vol 14 scan came out on Christmas: Link removed


----------



## Lasker (Oct 14, 2016)

Hi,
Do you know what is the state of the publication? Is Real on hiatus?  I got used to 1volume/year but it's 2016 and no news of Real volume 15 in Japan. Has there been any explanation or pieces of information from Inoue?
Also is Vagadond on hiatus too ?


----------



## Lasker (May 9, 2019)

It's back !! 



> This year's 23rd issue of  announced on Thursday that 's seinen basketball manga  will resume its serialization after approximately four and a half years on hiatus. The manga will resume in the magazine's 25th issue on May 23.









next.. Vagabond ..... ?


----------

